
Simple trick to double deep learning speed and CNN and GPU Benchmarks - cgn
https://github.com/cgnorthcutt/cnn-gpu-benchmarks
======
cgn
Hi, friends. With NeurIPS behind us and ICML ahead, maybe you want to do some
deep learning. Inspired by Justin Johnson's original work benchmarking the
older GTX GPUs, I extended this work to the new RTX GPUs with benchmarks for
most ResNet architectures on ImageNet and CIFAR. Along the way, I discovered a
dramatic difference in performance based on how you position your GPUs. Enjoy
:)

Benchmarking post: [https://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/benchmarking-gpus-for-deep-
le...](https://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/benchmarking-gpus-for-deep-learning)

Positioning (speed-up) post: [https://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/gpu-
positioning](https://l7.curtisnorthcutt.com/gpu-positioning)

GitHub with Benchmarks: [https://github.com/cgnorthcutt/cnn-gpu-
benchmarks](https://github.com/cgnorthcutt/cnn-gpu-benchmarks)

